# Sun 29th - Ewen Maddock Dam



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Am thinking of heading to Ewen Maddock Dam in the morning.

Last time I managed a couple of bass and a nice toga.

Will aim to get there around 6.30am.

See you there if anyone is keen.

Putting in at southern end of dam wall.

http://maps.google.com.au/?ie=UTF8&z=16&ll=-26.777434,153.007193&spn=0.00885,0.021629&t=h&om=1

Ash


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Ahoy Poly,
I fished that dam lots a times and all I ever got was one Toga over by the tall reeds to the north side. Never even seen any fish on my sounder either.
So tell us how you went..
Kilkenny


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Kilkenny,

Does this answer your question? :lol:


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Well done Polly ma man......
What type of Symtex were you using..?
Kenny


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

The classic kind!

Deep diving hardbodies (4-6 meters is ideal)


----------

